# Hip scores



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Can someone please explain the hip scores for me . I know it is to do with the dog/bitch's likelihood of developing hip problems later in life but is it low or high scores that are good?? I only ask this as the puppies I have seen advertised as coming from great parent stock have widely differing scores.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Check this OFA website. At the bottom of the page are the equivalent values of other organizations. http://www.offa.org/hipgrade.html
The OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) grades them as Excellent, Good, Fair, Bad, etc.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Thanks alot Rick


----------

